# Joey Jordison figure / sculpture :)



## Sebastian (Jan 2, 2017)

Wanted to show you my new sculpture - Joey Jordison from Vol.3 
21cm / 8.2 inches tall


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 2, 2017)

Looks cool man. Curious, what material is that?


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 2, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> Looks cool man. Curious, what material is that?



Thanks  I begin the sculpt in polymer clay, but the final figure is made from Resin/metal / other materials


----------

